# 2012 Challenge 02/52



## gstanfield (Jan 7, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 It's important to read through them before participating in this challenge.

Theme for week two:

Rotating (or Revolving)

As always the interpretation of this week's challenge is entirely up to you so get creative! So get out there and have fun taking some new shots.


----------



## quinn (Jan 9, 2012)

Well i guess i'll go first.It took awhile to get this one how i wanted it to come out.These are two,three sided revolving billboards.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 10, 2012)

Good job Quinn.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 10, 2012)

A cylinder that ROTATES in a black powder REVOLVER 

Nikon D-50
1/180
F 5


----------



## Crickett (Jan 11, 2012)

Great shots Quinn & Mike!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 13, 2012)

I was gonna photo my Public Defender for the cylinder revolving and the rotation between .45 and .410, but since Mike beat me to it I will switch gears.  
Jake tried real hard to get the hula hoop revolving!  He did pretty good a couple times.  Think we need to find a smaller hoop!


----------



## quinn (Jan 14, 2012)

Great shots dawg and Mike!Ain't noone else playing?


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 14, 2012)

*Just found ya'll....*

My camera is old, but I do have a bit of fun with it...
Creek Chub 3508 Husky Injured Minnow...Bet it would catch a striper or two...
Is this pic too big ? 
You guys sure know how to do some great camera work, I'm gonna' lurk around ya'll and see if I can learn something...


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice interpretation Lurehead! I love it.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

OK, here's my entry this week. It's not what I had in mind, but the weather made me change my plans. The subject is a Pflueger Skilcast fishing reel from the mid 1960's.


----------



## quinn (Jan 14, 2012)

cool shots lurehead and gs,yes I have thrown a few of those into a treetop or two and have made a many birds nest with yers george!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> My camera is old, but I do have a bit of fun with it...
> Creek Chub 3508 Husky Injured Minnow...Bet it would catch a striper or two...
> Is this pic too big ?
> You guys sure know how to do some great camera work, I'm gonna' lurk around ya'll and see if I can learn something...





gstanfield said:


> OK, here's my entry this week. It's not what I had in mind, but the weather made me change my plans. The subject is a Pflueger Skilcast fishing reel from the mid 1960's.



Great shots y'all!


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Crickett!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 14, 2012)

Neat shots, y'all!


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments ! I was afraid I'd get blasted for poor quality ... I wish I had found ya'll earlier, I've been stuck in a forum rut (Not that that's bad ! ) for a while... The pics you post are incredible, I'm sure I can learn alot here..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> Thanks for the comments ! I was afraid I'd get blasted for poor quality ... I wish I had found ya'll earlier, I've been stuck in a forum rut (Not that that's bad ! ) for a while... The pics you post are incredible, I'm sure I can learn alot here..



Don't worry man! We don't bash in here! We all love photos no matter what they were taken w/! I love cool looking lures!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2012)

*Top*

Ok y'all I finally had time to get the camera out & take my photo for this week's challenge.


----------



## quinn (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey,hey boo boo you wanna go the park and steal picnic basketts boo boo?cool shot crickett!


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

Very cool shot Lady, I like it!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2012)

quinn said:


> Hey,hey boo boo you wanna go the park and steal picnic basketts boo boo?cool shot crickett!



Lol! Thanks Quinn! 



gstanfield said:


> Very cool shot Lady, I like it!



Thank you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> Thanks for the comments ! I was afraid I'd get blasted for poor quality ... I wish I had found ya'll earlier, I've been stuck in a forum rut (Not that that's bad ! ) for a while... The pics you post are incredible, I'm sure I can learn alot here..


 
Lure with the way you got the prop in focus and other parts of the lure  a bit blurred you nailed the theme for this week very well  Keep up the work and keep posting 



Crickett said:


> Ok y'all I finally had time to get the camera out & take my photo for this week's challenge.


 
Nicely done on that TOP SHOT  bought time you got busy with the camera


----------



## Joker (Jan 17, 2012)

I know its late but here it is anyways.


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice shot Joker!


----------

